# Need a Muzzleloader?



## Racklover (Apr 18, 2010)

Got this for a pronghorn hunt which I am not going on. This is new in the box and has the new QR breach plug. Just like the link below. I installed a base on it to mount a scope but never sighted it in. For an additional $40, I can include a new camo 1X scope. So, $150 for the gun plus shipping and another $40 for the scope if you want it and $10 for shipping to round it out to an even $200 for the whole package. The scope has rings so it is set up to go.

http://www.cva.com/rifles-wolf.php PR2110/.50 Blued/Black $220.95

http://www.traditionsfirearms.com/pr...3e4bbfda49db76 This is the scope but in the camo finish.

http://store.cva.com/cva/z2-alloy-pr...se-silver.html Base

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct...tnumber=320006 Rings

Quickest way to reach me is at [email protected]


----------

